# NYU Tisch Film & TV: Applicant Portal Log-in Issue



## amypan (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi, I'm a transfer applicant for NYU's UGFTV program for this fall's adimission.
Is there anyone encountering a log-in issue with NYU's applicant portal? 
I kept getting stuck here and my connection is doing fine! Thanks!


----------

